# NBD: Ibanez BTB 7, just kidding, Conklin GT-7



## AlexThorpe (May 16, 2016)

I used to own a Conklin GTBD-7 several years ago, and I started focusing on bass again a bunch and I've been getting the itch for more strings.

I first ordered an Ibanez BTB-7 string, but it came with a couple dents on the back of the neck and top horn. I played it a little bit but found I didn't gel with it that much, the stock pickups and preamp seemed rather scooped sounding and overall the feeling in the sitting position wasn't that great. I ended up sending it back.











I found a GT-7 at an online music store, called them and talked to a dude about it, and ordered it. I also ordered a Bartolini 5.4-918 preamp to put in it, can't live without a mid control knob!






So far I am absolutely in love with this bass. I like bolt ons better than neck throughs, and also the wenge/purpleheart neck is amazing. I'm still trying to dial in the action a bit, and my usual 135 Daddario six string set (with .020 for the high F) doesn't sound that good. I sent an email out to Kalium to see what they recommend. 

I've probably played this bass 20+ hours in the 5 days I've owned it and I couldn't be happier. Been learning as much Jean Baudin solo stuff as I can figure out.


----------



## ZeroWR (May 20, 2016)

Very nice. I have always wanted to delve into the territory of 6-7 string basses. I used to have a Galveston 8 string now that I think about it... But strings were too difficult to find and too expensive. 

Also, glad to hear there are other fans of Jean Baudin. I thought I was the only one. 

Congrats!


----------



## Chiba666 (May 21, 2016)

Both basses look fantastic. Ill stick with 5 strings for the moment but want to move upto a 6 six and then have a go at fretless.

Really glad I took the plunge and decied to jump into bass rather than just dabbling.


----------



## AlexThorpe (May 21, 2016)

Thanks! I'm working on some tapping stuff and worked through Jean Baudins book he put out a few years ago, but now I want more. I've wanted a 9 string ever since seeing one for the first time and I think I'm going to start saving for when a used conklin custom pops up. 

I'm also waffling with the idea of machining a new bridge for this bass and adding another string. I'm a machinist by day job so I wouldn't have any issue with it, and after doing some measuring I should be able to fit another string on there if I go about 14.9mm-15mm from string to string. Just have to hope all the strings fall over the right places on the magnets of the pickups so I don't have to get custom ones made.


----------



## Alex Kenivel (May 21, 2016)

HNBD! Play some Nuclear Rabbit for me!!


----------



## LordCashew (May 21, 2016)

AlexThorpe said:


> I'm also waffling with the idea of machining a new bridge for this bass and adding another string. I'm a machinist by day job so I wouldn't have any issue with it, and after doing some measuring I should be able to fit another string on there if I go about 14.9mm-15mm from string to string. Just have to hope all the strings fall over the right places on the magnets of the pickups so I don't have to get custom ones made.



I have a GTBD-7 and I've thought about this. There's quite a bit of room between the outer strings and the edge of the fretboard, and there's plenty of room on the headstock for another tuner.

The pole piece placement of the pickups probably wouldn't be an issue. I doubt it would make a big difference sonically - in fact, when strings don't line up over pole pieces, I'm pretty sure it's more a visual distraction than anything else, which is a non-issue with covered pups. A lot of soapbar pickups use blade pole pieces anyway. I think you should be just fine so long as everything is within the screws on the edges of the pickup.


----------



## AlexThorpe (May 21, 2016)

Alex Kenivel said:


> HNBD! Play some Nuclear Rabbit for me!!


That's all I've been doing mostly haha. I have most of Mutopia figured out now, and some of More Human. 



LordIronSpatula said:


> I have a GTBD-7 and I've thought about this. There's quite a bit of room between the outer strings and the edge of the fretboard, and there's plenty of room on the headstock for another tuner.
> 
> I doubt the pole piece placement of the pickups would be an issue. I doubt it would make a big difference sonically - in fact, when strings don't line up over pole pieces, I'm pretty sure it's more a visual distraction than anything else. Not an issue with covered pups. A lot of soapbar pickups use blade pole pieces anyway.



Yeah, I saw a guy on I think Talkbass who did it to a GT-7, and he said he had hipshot make him a bridge with 14mm spacing. The pictures were really low resolution but I think he still had a small bit on either side, and doing some measurements with 15mm spacing I think I can have the high Bb 1mm away from the edge of the board, and the low B nearly 2mm. I believe the GTBD-7 is slightly narrower at the nut, but I'm not sure if that's just the nut itself or if the actual neck is smaller there as well.


----------



## LordCashew (May 21, 2016)

AlexThorpe said:


> That's all I've been doing mostly haha. I have most of Mutopia figured out now, and some of More Human.
> 
> 
> I believe the GTBD-7 is slightly narrower at the nut, but I'm not sure if that's just the nut itself or if the actual neck is smaller there as well.



The whole thing is narrower. Even the spacing at the bridge IIRC.


----------



## AlexThorpe (May 21, 2016)

LordIronSpatula said:


> The whole thing is narrower. Even the spacing at the bridge IIRC.



I'm pretty sure they're both 16mm at the bridge, the GT-7 is 9mm wide at the nut while the GTBD-7 is 7mm. 

I recorded a short video of a tapping thing I'm working on, disclaimer about sloppiness and everything

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5Pomq7L3OsE


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams (May 23, 2016)

Wicked dude, I don't think my hands are big enough for that thing


----------



## bostjan (May 24, 2016)

Happy NBD!

One thing for me with Ibanez basses, is that they seem to be well made, but just don't feel good in my hands. I've jammed on a couple GT-7s, but never took the plunge, since I don't use the high F that often.


----------

